# Off Leash Training and the triggers



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

My boy has been really good with off leash training EXCEPT when duck/cat poop is within his nose range. He ignores me completely! And ignores treats. I am not as interesting as duck poop I guess.


Are we at a loss? Any suggestions?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Leave the treats home. 
Find some duck poop and teach him to walk past it at heel rather than trying to tempt him past it with treats.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

SRW said:


> Leave the treats home.
> Find some duck poop and teach him to walk past it at heel rather than trying to tempt him past it with treats.


That is genius! I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

MintChip said:


> That is genius! I will try that. Thanks!


Thanks but it is actually very simple. 

Allow your dog to explore things first, poop included. Dogs are curious and cautious about new things and have senses far superior to ours, especially smell. 
Puppies in particular HAVE TO investigate everything.

Much easier to teach a dog that is comfortable and confident in his surroundings.
Once taught, you can expect your dog to be obedient first and curious with permission.


----------

